# DHCP or STATIC IP for 6.3a



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep reading that you need to switch from DHCP to a STATIC IP address when you upgrade to 6.3a. Is this correct? If so, why? 

I upgraded to 6.3a using Instantcake + PtvnetHD + and slicer about a week ago and have been using DHCP with no problems.

I'm using the Linksys USB200M V2 with the driver copied over during the 6.3a install.

Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you not provide a static IP at the end of the Slicer installation?

Using the 7.2.2 kernel re-enables the ability to use DHCP.


----------



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

I entered the static IP address when prompted but when I "control C" the slicer install I reset the DHCP flag to on and STATIC to off. (this was a week ago so the details a fuzzy... I was confused and probably way over my head)




From what I read DHCP doesn't work with the 3.15 kernel and 6.3a.
I am trying to find out my kernel version but when I goto the INFO page a tivowebplus it says I am at Version 2.4.20. How does this translate to the TIVO kernel version? Did I get the 7.2.2 kernel somewhere during my install?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Read the fourth comment here. Rbautch discusses the 7.2.2 kernel.

With the latest installation of 6.3a I did for a friend, I put the 7.2.2 kernel into /var/kernel before I ran the Slicer. The Slicer automatically installed the updated kernel along with 6.3a.

I wouldn't mind an updated version of the Slicer that doesn't have the static IP part at the end of the installation if an updated kernel is detected.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I kind of like the static addresses. That way I know where the TiVo I want to see is at. 101 is the master bedroom TiVo, 102 is the guest 1 bedroom and 103 is the guest 2 bedroom.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> I kind of like the static addresses. That way I know where the TiVo I want to see is at. 101 is the master bedroom TiVo, 102 is the guest 1 bedroom and 103 is the guest 2 bedroom.


+1 except my addresses are different.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

I use static DHCP, so I assign all of the IPs at the router by MAC address.


----------



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

I understand that DHCP isn't supposed to work with the 3.15 kernel but I don't know that I ever copied-installed-whatever the 7.2.2 kernel and my DHCP still works. 

I guess somewhere in my install & upgrade process it sneaked in.


Kevin


----------

